# OnLine Liqor Licence Application



## Ivelhurst (Dec 23, 2012)

Has anyone had problems with uploading the alcohol licence documents? I have tried from my desktop and laptop and the site will not accept the uploads - I continually get an error message. Have tried loads of times without success. When I e-mail the Special Licences Dept of course I don't receive a reply!!!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I applied about 2 weeks back - took 2 working days for them to approve my license, and 3 more days before I got a call to pick up the card. 
You have to be careful to upload documents EXACTLY as specified in the instructions. My application was rejected once for uploading the wrong sized photograph. 

Having said that, there might be a technical issue as well. I remember that for 1 day i couldn't even log in to the site.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

rsinner said:


> I applied about 2 weeks back - took 2 working days for them to approve my license, and 3 more days before I got a call to pick up the card.
> You have to be careful to upload documents EXACTLY as specified in the instructions. My application was rejected once for uploading the wrong sized photograph.
> 
> Having said that, there might be a technical issue as well. I remember that for 1 day i couldn't even log in to the site.


I've not even bothered........It's just easier for me to hit the duty-free coming back from business trips or the border.....or to head to Barracuda in UAQ where they don't need no stinkin' "license".


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Roadworrier said:


> I've not even bothered........It's just easier for me to hit the duty-free coming back from business trips or the border.....or to head to Barracuda in UAQ where they don't need no stinkin' "license".


I actually walked into one of the shops in AD and bought stuff - no one asked for my license (I had a friend with me who had a license in case they asked).


----------



## Ivelhurst (Dec 23, 2012)

Yup - you don't actually require a licence to buy liqor BUT........if you get stopped by the cops you are in trouble!! Not a nice experience I am sure


----------

